# [risolto] jdbc-mysql richiede jre nonostante jdk

## pingoo

Ciao,

sto cercando di sviluppare una piccola applicazione tanto per fare qualcosa, e alla fine ho deciso di usare java. Ora devo connettermi con un db, mysql, e per farlo pensavo di usare il driver jdbc-mysql. La cosa che non capisco è che ottengo

```
# emerge -pv jdbc-mysql

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/javatoolkit-0.2.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libnet-1.1.2.1-r1  USE="-doc" 998 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0  USE="-doc -source" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.03  USE="X alsa -nsplugin -odbc" 67,006 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jre-1.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/xml-commons-external-1.3.04  USE="-doc -source" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/bcel-5.2  USE="-doc -source" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/xml-commons-resolver-1.2  USE="-doc -source" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-logging-1.1-r5  USE="-avalon-framework -avalon-logkit -doc -log4j -servletapi -source" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/xalan-serializer-2.7.0  USE="-doc -source" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/xerces-2.9.0  USE="-doc -examples -source" 1,661 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-contrib-1.0_beta2-r2  USE="-doc -source" 116 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jdbc-mysql-5.0.6  USE="-c3p0 -log4j -source" 8,356 kB

Total: 14 packages (14 new), Size of downloads: 78,134 kB

```

pure se ho installato jdk

```
[D] virtual/jdk

     Available versions:

        (1.4)   [m]1.4.1 [m]1.4.2

        (1.5)   [m]1.5.0

        (1.6)   [m]1.6.0

     Installed versions:  1.5.0(1.5)(10:37:19 26/07/2007)

     Homepage:            http://java.sun.com/

     Description:         Virtual for JDK

```

```
[D] dev-java/sun-jdk

     Available versions:

        (1.4)   [m]1.4.2.16!f

        (1.5)   [m]1.5.0.13 [m]~1.5.0.14

        (1.6)   [m]1.6.0.03 [m]~1.6.0.04

        {X alsa doc examples jce nsplugin odbc}

     Installed versions:  1.5.0.12(1.5)(12:50:32 25/07/2007)(X alsa doc examples -jce -nsplugin)

     Homepage:            http://java.sun.com/javase/6/

     Description:         Sun's J2SE Development Kit, version 1.6.0.04

```

Suggerimenti?Last edited by pingoo on Sat Feb 16, 2008 4:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

beh, il fatto che tu abbia sia virtual/jdk sia dev-java/sun-jdk mascherati è quantomeno sospetto... 

Controlla i vari /etc/portage/package.*

----------

## pingoo

Eccellente(tm)!

virtual/jdk sia dev-java/sun-jdk li ho mascherati io, per evitare l'aggiornamento di sun-jdk il giorno successivo alla sua installazione tramite emerge -auvD world. Avevo creduto erroneamente che portage fosse in grado di stabilire comunque i pacchetti installati e che il mascheramento non avrebbe causato questo genere di problema. Non essendo più presente la versione installata della jdk questa risulta completamente mascherata, ne dedurrei quindi che portage controlli solo quanto nei vari /etc/portage/package.*,  giusto?

Grazie

----------

## djinnZ

ha sbagliato metodo.

Non devi mascherare i virtual ma semplicemente 

```
>dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.16
```

.

Oppure potresti provare a mettere dev-java/sun-jdk in portage.mask e smascherare i singoli jdk 

```
=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.16
```

----------

## Onip

puoi mascherare anche basandoti sullo slot

```

dev-java/sun-jdk:1.6

virtual/jdk:1.6

```

----------

## pingoo

Mi pare che avevo mascherato virtual (sempre con operatore confronto versione)per evitare di installarmi due versioni di jdk che per quello che devo fare non mi servono di certo; in teoria credo sarebbe bastato mascherare tutte le altre jdk, non ci sarebbe stata male un'apposita USE, idealmente usata pure da un ebuild per un (easy-)eclipse bin  :Wink:  In quanto a mascherare basandomi sullo slot, non l'ho capita, poi mi documento.

Grazie

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Al di là del mask, la ragione per cui veniva richiesta una jdk è che gentoo ricompila anche i pacchetti java, mysql-connector incluso. Ora potrei capire applicazioni che ricompilate potrebbero permettere una qualche miglioria in termini di integrazione con gentoo o blablabla... ma un semplice connector... io l'ho scaricato dal sito e ficcato sotto usr/local/jdbc-mysql : va bene tutto ma ant proprio non mi sembra il caso di scomodarlo per ste cavolate  :Wink: 

----------

## pingoo

Avresti anche potuto suggerirmelo prima eh!  :Wink: 

In realtà sono in una fase in cui vorrei installare tutto e solo quanto mi serve con portage, mi da sensazioni migliori   :Wink:  anche se in casi come questo forse non è la scelta migliore. Anzì, ora procedo come da te suggerito, visto che il driver lo avevo già scaricato, così rimuovo tutti quei pacchetti che non mi sono utili che mi ha installato.

Grazie

----------

## djinnZ

in realtà c'era una mezza questione sull'incompatibilità dei pacchetti per cui sarebbe buona norma ricompilarli (ma era una nota alla versioni più vecchie).

----------

